# Memories



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Midan Tahrir 1940


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Of course Cairo used to be known as the Paris of the middle east and we can why,


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

AH yes, The glamourous and fashionable Cairo of the 40's. I also read about it. Reminds me of Agatha Christie's portrayal of Egypt. 

.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

I first came to Cairo in the 80s and Groppi's was the best place to meet and have a coffee and you bought bacon in Zamalek at a Greek shop which is now a shoe shop. And Groppi's is now dirty and run down.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hhaddad said:


> I first came to Cairo in the 80s and Groppi's was the best place to meet and have a coffee and you bought bacon in Zamalek at a Greek shop which is now a shoe shop. And Groppi's is now dirty and run down.




I remember going to Groppi after reading all about it's splendour in a travel guide.

Yes dirty and run down describes it well. 


Why is it that things here go well for a time then it is all down hill?

Nice photos


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I think every city in Africa was better in the 40's


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

There are some nice vintage photos of Alexandria on this website. 

Alexandria in Egypt photographed in the 1880s - 1940s


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Strange to picture I know, but in 1976, there were only three cars on the entire block of my husband's family home in Heliopolis.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

This thread got me thinking how things have changed here back in the 80s at the weekend we would got to Felfela near the pyramids for lunch with a cabaret show in open air. The first time we went there were ten of uf us and I was footing the bill. I was to say the least a bit concerned when they all started drinking beer and wine with their lunch,but when I got the bill I was relieved 250 l.e.
Also at that time we used to go to the Auberge nightclub in Haram street from 11 pm to 7 am as I remember it. The building is still there but there was a problem about 15 years ago and it's been closed ever since.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

CatMandoo said:


> Strange to picture I know, but in 1976, there were only three cars on the entire block of my husband's family home in Heliopolis.


In 82 we lived in Mohandesin and there was only 1 car at our building and about 6 paked in the street. Now they are double parked and you can't find a place.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CatMandoo said:


> There are some nice vintage photos of Alexandria on this website.
> 
> Alexandria in Egypt photographed in the 1880s - 1940s




Nice photographs and it would be hard to guess where in the world they had been taken. No rubbish laying around so why is the country just chocka now?


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Nice photographs and it would be hard to guess where in the world they had been taken. No rubbish laying around so why is the country just chocka now?


Because the population was a mere 20 million.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hhaddad said:


> Because the population was a mere 20 million.




Yes but that doesn't mean to say there should still be rubbish.

Why is there no pride in peoples surroundings.. you never sit in traffic and not see people throwing rubbish on the street from cars.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes but that doesn't mean to say there should still be rubbish.
> 
> Why is there no pride in peoples surroundings.. you never sit in traffic and not see people throwing rubbish on the street from cars.




It's a horrible habit! I agree. I don't know about GB, but I remember living in the states, when people did the same thing. Roads were always littered with trash. It wasn't until they actually began a campaign and enacted littering laws that things began to clean up. 

Everything takes time, especially when you are trying to change old bad habits, and unfortunately now, I think this type of issue is the last thing on anyone's mind.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CatMandoo said:


> It's a horrible habit! I agree. I don't know about GB, but I remember living in the states, when people did the same thing. Roads were always littered with trash. It wasn't until they actually began a campaign and enacted littering laws that things began to clean up.
> 
> Everything takes time, especially when you are trying to change old bad habits, and unfortunately now, I think this type of issue is the last thing on anyone's mind.




People in the UK also throw rubbish on the ground, out of windows etc but it is not everyone you seem to know and no one would tell you.. just throw it out of the window. I have actually seen household rubbish thrown from windows.
There is a skip in the street behind me which is always full of rubbish and that is tipped regularly onto the ground and wheeled somewhere to be filled with someone elses rubbish.. this is right next to the police station
No one cleans up.. the men in the street are fighting a loosing battle but they sweep up and then dump it at the end of the road.


----------

